# Please find me a skin---updated with pictures



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

So here is the deal,

I own a K2 and have both a purple Roof of Heaven and baby blue Noreve cover.  So far I have just changed skins when I changed covers but I find changing the skins to be a PITA, so I don't change between the covers all that often.  I would love it if I could find a skin that matches both covers so I could just change back and forth at whim.

Any ideas?  

I would prefer decalgirl if at all possible but am willing to check out another companies if they have something that fits the bill.

Thanks


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a skin called "Wisteria" from DecalGirl which has both blue and purple. Very pretty.

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/53336


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, my tastes may not work for you but I like to mix styles and colors a bit. Here are some thoughts:

    

Now I love the first one and second and think the contrasts to with the image on the Roof of Heaven image would be fabulous - I'm just not sure how purple the purple is and whether it would be jarring instead of the intended funky. There are a few wood textures - any of which would look great, but the one is my favorite. Otherwise, I think a nice print pattern will work well.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

It's fun looking for skins for someone else! Too hard to shop for myself. How about this one: (darn, I can't figure out how to insert the picture. I've done it before. Sorry.)

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50323


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

I have this one on my Kindle and it looked great with the ROH as well as the blue cover I have. http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/22354


----------



## droopydog33 (Jul 29, 2010)

I like funky designs, so here's one for ya.

Turbulent Dreams
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/37029


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

droopydog33 said:


> I like funky designs, so here's one for ya.
> 
> Turbulent Dreams
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/37029


That's my skin! I have it with the Apple Green Amazon cover. I wasn't sure how it would look with the Noreve Baby Blue, but definitely would look great with the purple. It's one of my favs, but I'm getting antsy to change skins, which means a change in covers. It never ends.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I think Decalgirl's Winter Sparkle might go well too....

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/53500?green=19503796585


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

What about:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/59658
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/60424
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/63516
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50287
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50146
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50160
http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/1863
I think you can have any design made for your device so you don't need to limit to ones shown for the K2. It does cost a little more but you will save by just having one skin.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I have winter sparkle (pictured below) with my purple ROH and it is beautiful. I LOVE it!!! I think it would be great with the baby blue as well. The second one is a little more accurate color wise.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

maries said:


> What about:
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50287


You picked the best, most beautiful skin! It looks beautiful with both covers. Now I want it, too.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Reyn said:


> I have winter sparkle (pictured below) with my purple ROH and it is beautiful. I LOVE it!!! I think it would be great with the baby blue as well. The second one is a little more accurate color wise.


Oh my gosh - that is beautiful!! Now I need to order Winter Sparkle to go with my purple paisley cover......


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

pattyaz said:


> Oh my gosh - that is beautiful!! Now I need to order Winter Sparkle to go with my purple paisley cover......


Oh I want to see that purple paisley!!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Reyn said:


> Oh I want to see that purple paisley!!


I will try to take some pictures today and post them. It is a very dark, elegant purple. I love it - but I am crazy for purple anyway .


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I love the colors in the Winter Sparkle but I am very anti-winter at this time so the name is a turn off for me. Silly but true. I have the Far Side of the Moon with the red ginkgo cover and it is beautiful but too cold/wintery looking. I might like it better in July and August.
http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/1909


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone, lots of great choices. Now I just have to figure out which one I like best...decisions, decisions


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Turbulent Dreams is my skin too.  Love it!  I'm boring with a black case!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Some new purple/blue designs posted in the K3 section and thought you might like to see more options:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50620
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50287
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50197
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/54150
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/64812
I think these are new unless I just missed them. Not sure if the are standard for the K2 but you could have it made if there is one you really like.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I just got this one the other day. I love it!

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/47438


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Winter Sparkle with purple ROH is really beautiful. If I didn't already have River Garden in red, I'd be sooo tempted.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

are the KB image links for DecalGirl not working? As I scroll down to the link maker, I just see blue boxes with x in center.  I did try to post the link but the post was a blue box as well. Is anyone else having the same prob?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonbonlover said:


> are the KB image links for DecalGirl not working? As I scroll down to the link maker, I just see blue boxes with x in center. I did try to post the link but the post was a blue box as well. Is anyone else having the same prob?


Yes, I see that as well. It appears that DecalGirl has moved their pics from

images.decalgirl.com

to

assets.decalgirl.com

Harvey is going to have to make some adjustments.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

So I made my decision and ordered Wisteria. It wasn't available for the K2 so I had to do a custom order (I also ordered it in matte) but I'm really glad I did. I love this skin and it looks fabulous with both of my covers ( I have been switching back and forth all day  )

The pictures aren't the best but here is my new skin.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, that skin is so pretty, it's almost a shame to put a cover on it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

cc1013 said:


> I think Decalgirl's Winter Sparkle might go well too....
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/53500?green=19503796585


I have Winter Sparkle on my netbook.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Isn't it  pretty!  I love it  too..in fact  I bought the same  for my Blackberry Bold  phone.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Winter Sparkle is stunning!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh those are gorgeous combos!


----------

